# Incompatible Qt libraries



## ddaley (Dec 28, 2011)

I installed some port last week, and it apparently installed another version of the Qt library.  Now, I cannot start KDE, because I get "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40701) with this library (version 0x40704)."

How do I get everything to the same version?  Where is this library installed?

I think the port that installed this other  version was devel/doxygen (1.7.5.1).  I did *make deinstall* on that port in the hopes that it would help, but it didn't.


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't have a solution, sounds to me you installed version 4.7.4 of Qt while your system was running 4.7.1. What if you upgrade KDE?
Moreover I don't believe that doxygen raised this problem, since the base tool is a command line one...
By the way Qt libraries are managed via a few variables:


```
export QTDIR=/your/path
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/your/path
export QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/your/path
export KDEDIRS=/your/path
export KDEDIR=/your/path
```

setting the variables the right way could fix the problem. It is just a trial.


----------



## ddaley (Dec 31, 2011)

I solved this problem, but I wouldn't recommend this as a general solution in most instances 

Here is what I did.  I used cvsup to pull the latest kernel/world sources and rebuilt world and kernel and installed those.

Next, I did 
	
	



```
pkg_delete -a
```

I used portsnap to pull down the latest ports

Then, I did


```
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster; make install clean
portmaster shells/bash
portmaster java/openjdk6
portmaster devel/maven3
portmaster devel/git
portmaster editors/emacs
portmaster x11/xorg
portmaster x11/kde4
portmaster security/sudo
portmaster java/netbeans-devel
```

I seem to be back to where I was before, only with the latest 8.2 stuff.


----------

